
A Field Guide to Genetic Programming (2008) [pdf] - hikz
http://dces.essex.ac.uk/staff/rpoli/gp-field-guide/A_Field_Guide_to_Genetic_Programming.pdf
======
vosper
I've always been fascinated by genetic programming, and I've always wondered
why it isn't more prominent. Is it not actually that useful? Is it too hard to
use? Does building magic black boxes scare people?

I'd love to hear from anyone who's used genetic programming for... well,
anything really.

~~~
primaryobjects
Only because you asked, this has been my pet project :)

Using Artificial Intelligence to Write Self-Modifying/Improving Programs

[http://www.primaryobjects.com/CMS/Article149](http://www.primaryobjects.com/CMS/Article149)

~~~
vosper
Thanks for posting - I've had a quick skim and it looks really interesting.
Bookmarked for weekend reading :)

Have you seen Clojush? It's "the Push programming language and the PushGP
genetic programming system implemented in Clojure." I haven't had a chance to
play with it yet, but it seems to be in active development.
[https://github.com/lspector/Clojush](https://github.com/lspector/Clojush)

------
mazsa
[http://www.amazon.com/product-
reviews/1409200736/](http://www.amazon.com/product-reviews/1409200736/)

